

AppFog Changes Pricing Plan - qilisiang
https://www.appfog.com/pricing/

======
bdfh42
Why do people make such a fuss about changes in something that is free? In
this case the changes did not apply to pre-existing free set-ups - just new
ones.

You are entitled to complain about contract changes when you are a party to
that contract - and there is an exchange of money (or some similar negotiable
item).

Some people's sense of entitlement astonishes me.

~~~
paukiatwee
It is not about free plan changes, it is about "notification". And they did
change on paid plans as well with the new request limits.

~~~
bdfh42
But the change was not (as far as I understand it) retrospective. So what
notification did you feel entitled to?

~~~
liquidcool
It depends on how you define "retrospective." Reading the thread, people with
pre-existing accounts that did not use the domain feature found they could not
start using it, and others that did use it found they could not change it.

While some people may feel entitled, I think it's more a lesson on what not to
do. People will always complain when you make something they are using worse
(even if you have a good excuse like abuse). That's not the issue. The issue
is that when you are a platform company, people get really nervous when you're
not open about changes you're making to the thing they're building their
business on. Of course it's their right to change their service. Of course
they're allowed to do it silently. But it damages trust.

Personally, I just make a mental note to keep that in mind when running my own
business.

~~~
jvzr
I think you both mean "retroactive" instead of "retrospective". But whatever,
that isn't the heart of the issue here.

------
qilisiang
Checkout google group discussion:
[https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/appfog-
users/ryJqaUb...](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/appfog-
users/ryJqaUb01Pk)

BW: 50GB -> 5GB

Custom Domain: Not available on Free Plan Anymore

Request per Second: Limit to 100 request per second for Free Plan, and other
limit request as well

------
camus
People using the free service should not kid themself. It will have less and
less features with time , and it is 100% normal since people always abuse
what's free.

But between the FREE and the 50$ offer there should be a place for a 5$/10$
offer. I dont understand why these SaaS never offer an entry level paid offer.

50$/month is too much for students or freelancers who wants to test a project
but need a contractual agreement between them and the provider. I ended up
with a cheap VPN , used a cloudfoundry image, less expensive than these so
called Saas.

Furthermore i had hard time uploading big projects on their servers ... did
not work at all.

~~~
free652
Yes, they should have $5 (or even $1) offer instead of free.

I signed up with a lot of these PaaS services, but ended up with my own VPN (a
promo from lowendbox).

It's perfect for my development server and personal websites.

~~~
ekiara
I assume you mean 'VPS' right? Anyway I'm curious as to what you use, I've
heard good things about RamNode and Digital Ocean, but I've not yet tested,
the only VPS provider I have experience with is Linode (two 512MB Linodes for
a few years now)

~~~
mrgreenfur
I'm a linode fan too and recently tried digital ocean. It's very similar. The
digital ocean machine is: a bit faster for disk access, cheaper! The Linode
machine is: much faster network, much better management tools.

I'll probably keep using both!

